# CRC 1/12 scale Bloody knife 3.1



## Jamin Joe (Dec 30, 2005)

................


----------



## chris moore (Dec 15, 2006)

Jamin Joe said:


> ................


Ok what about it?? :freak:


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I think he posted a for sale ad, just ingore the thread


----------

